# Christmas tight this year?



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2008)

Christmas is tight this year
Dec. 14th, 2008 


My dear friends, 

Somewhat embarrassing to admit, I'm not getting an annual bonus, the stock market got me, and Christmas is tight this year. I will be making bedroom slippers for you all as gifts. Please let me know your sizes. You'll most likely agree that it's a splendid idea, and should you wish to do the same, I've included the instructions below.

How to make bedroom slippers out of maxi pads: 

You need four maxi pads to make a pair: 

Two of them get laid out flat, for the foot part. 
The other two wrap around the toe area to form the top. 
Tape or glue each side of the top pieces to the bottom of the foot part. 
Decorate the tops with whatever you desire, silk flowers (this is most aesthetically appealing), etc.
These slippers are: 

Soft and Hygienic 
Non-slip grip strips on the soles 
Built in deodorant feature keeps feet smelling fresh 
No more bending over to mop up spills 
Disposable and biodegradable 
Environmentally safe 
Three convenient sizes: (1.) Regular, (2.) Light and (3.) Get out the Sand Bags.
I've attached a photo of the first pair I made so that you can see the nifty slippers for yourself:



Awaiting your response. It's crucial that I get the right size for each one of you.


----------



## Lana (Dec 15, 2008)

"Get out the sand bags!!" :rofl:  Ahem....err....do they come in different models?  Thins, super absorbent, with wings??


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 15, 2008)

that is a classic


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2008)

Gotta love the little snowman faces on the sample...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

You out did yourself on this one Dr Baxter haa haa haa haa haa


:lmao:


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 15, 2008)

I would love to see them make these on Blue Peter, which is a UK childrens show that is famous for making things out of other things :rolling:


----------



## Mari (Dec 15, 2008)

I think someone has been nipping at the eggnog.  Mari


----------



## white page (Dec 15, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Thank you David :rofl::rofl:
Ohh.. btw, I'm a size 10.
It's not too late is it?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 15, 2008)

.......:xp "that's all i'm gonna say".


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2008)

Sparrow said:


> Ohh.. btw, I'm a size 10.



Yours will have to be made by the bladder control pads :teehee:


----------



## white page (Dec 15, 2008)

> Yours will have to be made by the bladder control pads



:rolling::rofl:


----------



## Meg (Dec 15, 2008)

Oooh, classy!!


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 15, 2008)

Laugh you may, and laugh you might..
At least I'VE got my own wings,
So there :nanana::dance:


----------

